# Spare tyre and moobs



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys, (and gals). I have been a member for a while lurking in the background, reading and trying to learn from you all, but i get side tracked with other threads and posts i come across!! So i've come to the point where i need to ask for advice and guidence directly......please.

I have been lifting weights since the age of 13, and to be honest looking at myself at the age of 26 pushing 27 am disapointed in my physique after all this time. I will say that the training has never been constant, sometimes there have been many months without lifting. but since april this year after my daughter recovering from illness i have been back to the gym with moderate to good gains so far. Now i want to shave some fat off my body before the summer is totally gone and need advice and critique on diet and training method to do this. The problem i always face is hard to shift fat. As a kid i was always .... well fat and now when i try to shift it there is always the manboobs and the remaining loose tummy fat that seems very reluctant to shrink. All other areas of my body reduce nicely but if i try to reduce these prob areas further i start to lose muscle and look tall and lanky. here are some stats, current daily food intake and training method.

Male

26

As near to 6' as makes no never mind

14st 2

Not sure how to calculate bf% but its high

have been following 'How to grow' as a start to my return to training

Diet is cleanish but could be alot cleaner i think;

WAKE UP, Syntha 6 in water.

BRECCY , 4 egg whites 2 yolks and 2 slices wholemeal toast.

CRIB , 2 slices deli meat (turkey and beef) in 2 slices wholemeal bread with some bagged leaf salad added and piece of fruit.

LUNCH , Subway sandwich (double meat) turkey beef or chicken on wholemeal 6" with full salad with the dressing im afraid!

4PM , Same as Crib.

PRE W , Piece of fruit with syntha 6 and sport drink during.

Post W , Same as above

EVE MEAL , will typically be a meat or fish with j potatoe and salad or veg.

PRE BED , Syntha 6 with semi skimmed milk.

I appreciate all comments on this and will also take a shot of myself now and try to find a shot of myself when i think i looked my best and get them on here for you to see.

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi mate, nice to read a sensible attainable post. You sound serious and dedicated which is good because it sounds like this will take time. Firstly if you have been fat from a young age your skin maybe perminantly stretched and as you are 26 it would have lost all elasticity. As a result surgery may be needed to remove excess skin around the stomach, as for the man boobs, breast tisue is increadibly tough to remove through dieting. Having said this I wouldn't even consider surgery before trying a strict diet and training routine. Its easy to loose body fat and its easy to gain body weight, to loose body fat and gain body weight (muscle) will take lots of time and effort. I would try dieting down with lots of CV and a few full body workouts (per week) to see if your problem areas improve and take it from there. All the best


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

dru0111 said:


> Hi mate, nice to read a sensible attainable post. You sound serious and dedicated which is good because it sounds like this will take time. Firstly if you have been fat from a young age your skin maybe perminantly stretched and as you are 26 it would have lost all elasticity. As a result surgery may be needed to remove excess skin around the stomach, as for the man boobs, breast tisue is increadibly tough to remove through dieting. Having said this I wouldn't even consider surgery before trying a strict diet and training routine. Its easy to loose body fat and its easy to gain body weight, to loose body fat and gain body weight (muscle) will take lots of time and effort. I would try dieting down with lots of CV and a few full body workouts (per week) to see if your problem areas improve and take it from there. All the best


Many thanks for your reply, as i say i will take a shot of my current 'state' i try to find a few shots i had took when i thought i was looking my best to get peoples opinions of these problem ares and how they change with weight loss. At one stage i thought it might have been an issue with my natural testosterone levels so went to the docs for test and all normal which gave me confidence to persue full heartidly:confused1: but like you say it may well be the stretch skin issue.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Good idea to get pics up, will give some of the more experienced guys on here to advise!


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

dru0111 said:


> Good idea to get pics up, will give some of the more experienced guys on here to advise!


I'll take and post em up tomorrow.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

youve only got 1 decent meal in there really which is your evening meal.

is that a bulking diet or a cutting diet ? Its really not very good at either. Theres alot of bread and not much protein but alot of eating.

Bulking or cutting personally I go with a 6-8 egg breakfast. If bulking ill add oats or brown bread toasted. When cutting I go low carb so just the eggs on their own are fine.

I think you need to be abit more realistic about how important diet is. 3 subways a day ( I know only 1 is actually from subway ) just isnt good. Surely common sence can tell you that.

I guess it depends if your goal is to generally lower fat over a long time or something more drastic and quicker fat loss. Or get yourself a much better bulking diet that you wont pile on so much fat on.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

irwit said:


> youve only got 1 decent meal in there really which is your evening meal.
> 
> is that a bulking diet or a cutting diet ? Its really not very good at either. Theres alot of bread and not much protein but alot of eating.
> 
> ...


I hear you, but my job is manual outside work so these meals represent a simple way to get the number of meals a day into a bag to carry with me. I am thinking that i do have to be more vigilant on protien content as i imagine the sandwiches are falling short. Alternative recipes that can replace them and are easily handled/stored would be appreciated if you have any. As for my goal that was exactly it when i started again in april, to lower body fat over a long period, but as the summer approached i got the "need to loose it" feeling coming on strong so thought i would try and strip some of it to show some of the muscle built while there is a little time left, and after the summer was finished to head into a bulk plan over most of the winter months ready for next years stip down. I guess reading back over what ive typed these are my immediate goals.

I will add that i am not planning to compete in any event nor do i use AAS, although have been tempted many times i feel that if i do not get this nailed naturally there will be a shortfall in gains and saftey when using gear.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

hopefully here are some shots of me now, unfortunatly i have misplaced the other shots so cannot post but will keep looking, they are only for peoples views on how the problem areas look when at leanest.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

****! :whistling: sorry bout size, not a clue when it comes to re-size! if some one can re-size or tell me how to do it..... i will.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Blimey i was expectin alot of lol's and lmao's. not total silence! anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

aye cardio mate, do you do any in your current routine?

before brekky is a good idea!

is your current goal to lower BF in general?

if you havent already mate, take a peak at yetimans journal!

hes done well!


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> aye cardio mate, do you do any in your current routine?
> 
> before brekky is a good idea!
> 
> ...


Not as much in the last week or so, bout 20 mins a week. Before that i was doing 60 mins a week but was feeling tired alot so cut it back to 10 mins of warm up each session.

I think i will give the a.m approach a go as a few people have said this works for them.

Tried search for yetimans journal but i must be dumb as i havent come across it yet..... any links?

Thanks for replies.

Also had a look through Geo's threads some helpul info there i thuoght.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

When i do cardio i go quite hard at it but ive heard that it is best to do it at a lower rate to lose fat, is there any truth in that?


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Well, been up the gym and did 20 mins on the treadmill @126 heart rate this was calculated as my weight loss figure, prob is it seems so easy but will carry it on and will start to visit the gym in the morning before breccy.

Also thanks to those who pointed me over to see yetimans diary.......wow that guy deserves an award for the change he's made to himself!


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Lo again mate

Every credit for posting pics.

As has already been mentioned cardio is a good idea but I wouldnt do cardio over heavy weights. Squats and deads will burn more calories than cardio and also release more test and Growth hormone which will both aid your goals.

Meal wise its all about being prepared. Plan out your weeks food. Work out each days calorie intake before hand. Personally I would keep carbs low, complex only and not towards the end of the day.

Whole wheat wraps are good but premade salads and such would be better. We all work during the day mate, just sort your meals out the night before. Plenty of tupaware and you will be fine. Get a george foreman and grill aload of chicken in the morning, tip, wrap the chicken in foil and add spices and such to tasteTHEN put on the grill, chicken stay nice and moist and you dont have to clean the grill afterwards. Plenty of salad. Maybe take a shaker with 100 grams of oats and protein powder in it and add water when you want it. You just nee dto be orgonised mate


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Irwit has good advice .

Thumbs up for posting up and starting off to a new you.

How bout your weight routine . Do you have one yet?

I think medium reps to start avoid injury like the plague.

Work all major muscle groups drop the carbs as low as you can and up protein and good healthy fats.

Look at the great side you are not 200 pounds overweight you really dont have that far to go.

Hats off for the start.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys, sorry for late post but computer power lead gave up the ghost a couple of days ago. Shopped for this weeks food yesterday, cooking tomorrows food a bit later tonight gonna try a few ways to see what suits best. As for weight routine I'm gonna crank one out tonight so if anyone's online and feel like making contributions and giving ideas..... i'm all ears. One thing is staple though and that is 1/2 hour fat loss cardio every weekday morning before breccy. Thanks for support aswell, spurs me on and makes me determined to adhere to the plan.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I had to resize those, I could not tell what was going on.

OK, this is gonna be simple.

Resistance training and diet, and you will notice a huge diffrence.

I would stick to basic compound moves.

Legs have some nice size on them.

Compound moves man.....


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I had to resize those, I could not tell what was going on.
> 
> OK, this is gonna be simple.
> 
> ...


I have been doing compound excercises from the start Hackskii and was gonna modify the programme. Do you think i would benifit more from sticking to this. The programme is bigs 'How to grow'.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, by all means follow Big's stuff, it will work.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

agree with hacks-you should do loads of walking mate and clean the diet up as well as doing compounds-looks like to much cals which are easily accumulated in junk food-get strict and the fat will reduce-gradually,cut out alcohol,sweets,biscuits,crisps,butter,pizza etc all high cal/fat foods and up the walking daily- 2-3 compound days-hard and you will achieve your goals-only you can chose diet tho so discipline is the name of the game


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

paulo said:


> agree with hacks-you should do loads of walking mate and clean the diet up as well as doing compounds-looks like to much cals which are easily accumulated in junk food-get strict and the fat will reduce-gradually,cut out alcohol,sweets,biscuits,crisps,butter,pizza etc all high cal/fat foods and up the walking daily- 2-3 compound days-hard and you will achieve your goals-only you can chose diet tho so discipline is the name of the game


Thanks for advice both of you, have been on the reworked diet two days now, trainin tonight missed the morning walk this morn though! Going to carry on with big's plan and give it some time and see what results i get.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Settled into diet now which is largely based on geos clean bulking diet but tweaked to reduce carbs.

0730, two scoops syntha-1 banana-25g powdered oats-table spoon natty peanut butter. All blended with water and delicious.

1000, 6 eggs.

1230, 200g meat (chicken breast, turkey steak or lean fillet steak)-35gbrown rice or pasta-runner beans-garlic or bbq sauce for taste-added olive oil to help keep moist.

1500, same as above.

1830, two scoops protien-banana.

2030, same as above.

2130, 200g fish-small amount sweet pot-brochli.

2300, two scoops protien with water.

(all uncooked wieghts)

Going to carry on with single factor training for now until stength increaces then might consider dual factor training as it looks interesting.

doing 25 mins of fast walking on the treadmill after training and about 15mins variable intensity cv on non training day mornings before breccy but not weekend, although i think i will start to include weekends too.

I will post more pics in a couple of weeks for critique.

Meantime could anyone advise on preworkout energy supp and other basic supplementation that would be benificial at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

You said you had the suspicion that your test was low.

Was there any reason for that?

Just out of curiosity, how long ago was your blood work?

Have you had a thyroid function test, oestrogen, testosterone and, for some reason, I am thinking cortisol would be important for you to have tested.

Other than that, it is going to be INTENSE training in the gym, you can see you have a good base.

I think I have figured out how to know if you are training intensely.

It is when you go to pick up the weight or move it and the first thoughts you have are 'FRACK ME, that is heavy'.



The other issue, what is your sleep pattern like?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

weedavey said:


> Settled into diet now which is largely based on geos clean bulking diet but tweaked to reduce carbs.
> 
> 0730, two scoops syntha-1 banana-25g powdered oats-table spoon natty peanut butter. All blended with water and delicious.
> 
> ...


With all due respect that diet is IMO too anal. It looks like a pre comp bodybuilders diet and TBF when you are ripped you will be about 11-12 stone.

You can quite easily lose the majority of what you are carrying through simply getting in a calorie deficit.

From a guess there is 300g of protein in the diet yet not much fat and not a lot of good fat...peanut butter is IMO not ideal and to create a more effective thermic response you are probably best suited with 10-15g of fish oil and some form of ollong or, if not, green tea


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> You said you had the suspicion that your test was low.
> 
> Was there any reason for that?
> 
> ...


The reasons for having testosterone levels checked. Lack of body hardness, inability to grow ful facial hair (side burns), smallish hands/fingers for a guy, frequent trouble obtaining full hardness of erection, soft to touch fattty loose tummy and chest.

The test was carried out couple weeks before i started back training in april got the result over the phone as was @ hospital with my daughter so i didnt know the level just that it was "normal", i did not realise about other tests that could be checked.

To be fair sleep is disrupted with my daughter waking up through the night most nights and getting into bed with my wife and i, i can get back to sleep ok once she's in but never the less it is a regular occurance.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> fish oil and some form of ollong or, if not, green tea


Please what is ollong? Ad fish oil in the form of capsules??


----------



## JackStewart (Jul 22, 2008)

weedavey said:


> Blimey i was expectin alot of lol's and lmao's. not total silence! anyone?


every one is out to help mate. :]


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

weedavey said:


> Please what is ollong? Ad fish oil in the form of capsules??


Corret me if I'm wrong LS, but I assume you meant oolong? It's Chinese or Japanese tea, can't remember which.

I much prefer green tea with ginseng.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought it was Chineese, or at least a chineese guy once at word suggested I should drink that for some reason I have long forgotten.

On the diet, I would drop some of the protein drinks and add some good fats.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

hackskii said:


> On the diet, I would drop some of the protein drinks and add some good fats.


Ok on the protien drinks i could drop the berfore bed and have some cottage cheese instead. But apart from that i like the way the day pans out with the food.

In what form could i add some good fats? And where too fit them in on the daily plan?

Thanks


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

weedavey said:


> Ok on the protien drinks i could drop the berfore bed and have some cottage cheese instead. But apart from that i like the way the day pans out with the food.
> 
> In what form could i add some good fats? And where too fit them in on the daily plan?
> 
> Thanks


Add 10 fish oils to your protein shake "meals". Meals should pretty much always have protein plus carbs and/or fat. Add 5 fish oils and work your way up to 10 depending on your fat requirements. Other options are to add eggs to a shake or good quality extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> Add 10 fish oils to your protein shake "meals". Meals should pretty much always have protein plus carbs and/or fat. Add 5 fish oils and work your way up to 10 depending on your fat requirements.


Well that sounds ok, just blend them in with the rest of the food, but really, what form do fish oils come in is it capsules or other??? .....

Anyone think i should drop the peanut butter as Lost soul suggested I mean i love the texture it gives the shake but if it is going to tarnish progress then i'll drop it?

Ive also neglecgted to mention that i prepare meals in exta v olive oil and add a bit to the mix at the end to keep food moist next day. Nice little tip i picked up from Geo.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

weedavey said:


> Well that sounds ok, just blend them in with the rest of the food, but really, what form do fish oils come in is it capsules or other??? .....
> 
> Anyone think i should drop the peanut butter as Lost soul suggested I mean i love the texture it gives the shake but if it is going to tarnish progress then i'll drop it?
> 
> Ive also neglecgted to mention that i prepare meals in exta v olive oil and add a bit to the mix at the end to keep food moist next day. Nice little tip i picked up from Geo.


Fish oils can come in either liquid or caps. Beware - it tastes like @rse, so caps might be better. Myprotein do lemon flavour liquid fish oil, but I have no idea how good or indeed bad it is.

LS does appear to suggest peanut butter isn't a great fat source, I can't agree or disagree because to be honest, I don't know enough. I just know to me it tastes horrible so I avoid it. My fat comes from eggs, olives, olive oil, fish oils and almonds. Oh I guess animal fat has to be included too.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> Fish oils can come in either liquid or caps. Beware - it tastes like @rse, so caps might be better. Myprotein do lemon flavour liquid fish oil, but I have no idea how good or indeed bad it is.
> 
> LS does appear to suggest peanut butter isn't a great fat source, I can't agree or disagree because to be honest, I don't know enough. I just know to me it tastes horrible so I avoid it. My fat comes from eggs, olives, olive oil, fish oils and almonds. Oh I guess animal fat has to be included too.


So when you were talking about adding 5 fish oils building up to ten or whatever my needs were... you were talking about quantity of caps right?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

weedavey said:


> So when you were talking about adding 5 fish oils building up to ten or whatever my needs were... you were talking about quantity of caps right?


No, I was talking about the cals and grams of fat required to meet your daily marcos.

Eg if you eat 60 grams of various fats and you need to hit 70g and this needs to be made up of fish oils, then consume 5g per day and work up to the 10g you need. Alternativly just neck 10g first time around - all depends on how hardy your stomach is I guess.

Quality is important though - you don't want rancid oils of any kind.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Refrigerate your fish oils guys after you open the bottle.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> No, I was talking about the cals and grams of fat required to meet your daily marcos.
> 
> Eg if you eat 60 grams of various fats and you need to hit 70g and this needs to be made up of fish oils, then consume 5g per day and work up to the 10g you need. Alternativly just neck 10g first time around - all depends on how hardy your stomach is I guess.
> 
> Quality is important though - you don't want rancid oils of any kind.


Oh, well then the next question is prob going to get a reaction from you guys but how does one go about finding their "individual" daily requirments..... :whistling: .

I bought a bottle of fish oil caps last night and added 2 to my morning blend, also added small amount of nuts to 2 of my meals but if there is an amount of fat that i should be getting daily then i need to ask how to work this out please.

Also many thanks for your help mate its been great.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Refrigerate your fish oils guys after you open the bottle.


Thank for the heads up.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Well guys hello again, I have not been on here for a while or putting the effort in for the past couple months. In fact Ive not visited the gym for one month srtaight.....

All was going well until holiday time came round and then it just all went to pot again, couldnt get the motivation back after getting back to normality. A big problem of mine is keeping the focus and interest. Reasoning for this is i get very annoyed when looking in the mirror and seeing little change after trying so hard with intake and training. I know it takes time but when other people are also saying that they see little difference then it starts me wondering why i am spending much time effort and money living this way.

Was going through some old photos last night and came across the ones i mentioned earlier in this thread and its sparked me into getting geared up for losing bodyfat again in the hope that when summer rolls round i can take off the shirt with some pride so ive decided tomorrow is the start of my retake on reaching my fatloss goals.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck mate...


----------

